

This Guy Wants to Save Robots from Abusive Humans - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-plan-to-protect-robots-from-human-cruelty

======
biomimic
I thought it was the other way around [http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-
live/video/old-glory-insur...](http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-
live/video/old-glory-insurance/n10766)

